# Shorting problem



## askvance (Jan 5, 2008)

Has anyone using the ladder roadbed system experienced any direct shorts between rails after a rain?
Thanks for any help you can provide.

askvance


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I have some ladder, seen no problems. With the plastic ties, it should be nor problem. Joiners could be touching? If you have a metal bridge, watch out that your brass joiners do not press down to touch the metal, when the train passes over. Ron Senek told me about that. Good thing, I would have had the problem otherwise.


----------

